# The perfect man's apricot horseradish BBQ sauce



## dirtman775 (Jun 30, 2008)

1 cup apricot preserve's
1/4 cup dark rum
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
3 tbs cider vinegar
2 tbs ketchup
1 tbs soy sauce
1 tbs molasses
2 tsp worcestershire sauce
2 tbs fresh shallot, minced
1 tbs fresh ginger, minced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 to 1 scotch bonnet pepper, seeded and minced
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
salt and black pepper to taste
1-1/2 to 2 tsp of horseradish to taste

Just a little history behind this sauce......My wife and i used to clean offices to earn a little extra cash. I came across an issue of esquire magazine and in it was the story of a writer for the magaine getting lucky enough to get a spot in the Jack Daniels world BBQchampionships.....lucky dog, any way this was the first sauce i've ever used, the first rib's i've ever cooked, notice the word cooked, @ the time i only had a grill and i must say they did not come out to bad. That was back in 1991 and only recently have i gotten to use this on my cgsp, i must say even better.

So i hope y'all try it and enjoy as much as me and mine do.


----------



## pitrow (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds great! I'll have to give it a try.

I've never seen Scotch Bonnet peppers around here, would a regular habanero suffice?


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 30, 2008)

absolutely!!!!!


----------

